# Foods you should need to eat.



## AllesT (May 25, 2018)

Not all foods are created equal. Obviously. Here are 10 superfoods that you need to be incorporating into your diet yesterday. Here is a list of foods that you should eat more:

1. Organic Eggs
2. Spinach
3. Chia Seeds
4. 100% Grass-Fed Buffalo Meat
5. Quinoa
6. Salmon (Alaskan Wild Caught)
7. Black Rice
8. Cauliflower
9. Water
10. Raw Mixed Nuts (Soaked/Sprouted)

Good Luck!


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 28, 2018)

Good list   Especially, last 5 points.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 11, 2018)

Personally, I eat the inflorescence, in pure, grilled, in tortillas in llomo jumped with cauliflower. I cook (I?m not a professional of course) But I have some skill. I?m not sure about the vitamins contents cauliflor. but in tortilla I like very much.


----------



## Herbert Sward (Jul 17, 2018)

Nice stuff! Totally agree! Only natural)


----------



## DevilEyes (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you, AllesT! One of my favorites from this list is a spinach


----------



## zhong (Sep 8, 2018)

nice list, but i prefer to eat fish


----------

